# What makes a good motorsports photo?



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I was thinking, what makes a good motorsports photo? I was at Santa Pod last weekend and there was a competition run with one of the photograph magazines to find the best shot taken by a non-pro over the weekend. So I thought what elements does a good motorsports shot show, speed, power, artistic, a static shot, a crash an overtake. Let me know what you think? and don't be be shy and post up your best motorsports work. I'll be putting mine up later.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't know, i don't think i can put my finger on one certain aspect that make a photo good, or stand out from the crowd, but i know a good un when i see one


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

- blur where it's needed and sharpness in at least one part of the shot
- something a little bit out of the ordinary, preferably with some action visible
- damned good exposure.

These come over well:




























- Bret


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wookey said:


> Being in the right place at the right time.


this^^


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

This answer may be off the scale but do you guys remember the photo that united colours of bennetton used of the F1 team that caught fire? It was right time, right place but THAT was an exceptional picture!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

One photo that I will never forget and wish I'd kept appeared in Bike Magazine way back in the 70's or 80's, and it was of Barry Sheene entering a right hander at Silverstone I think it was. Sheene's body language suggests he hasn't just leaned the bike over smoothly, he has hurled it into the corner and is clearly enjoying himself immensely, as you could see the grin on his face through the visor. He was also right over to the left of the frame which seemed to work as well. To me it really oozed high speed and action, and caught Sheene's personality as well with that cheeky grin. A brilliant shot that I have spent hours looking for on the web but not found.

I'm into Speedway, have been for years, and a lot of photographers seem to like freezing all the action, the bikes, the riders and crowd, all frozen and visible. From outside the track you don't have a lot of choice but on the inside, on the centre green it's different. To me, just my preference I suppose, I like to see speed captured and very few pan the camera and blur the background or the bike's wheels for example. I was at a big meeting at Reading once when the sport's top photog was there and yes, his photos in the magazine that week were good, but I preferred those captured by the local paper's staff chappy who completely blurred the background and to me, caught speed perfectly, they looked to be moving and full of action. 
I also like atmosphere shots a lot, and the odd or unusual subject or viewpoint rather than endless 'record' shots.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

its not one of these mick


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> its not one of these mick


No afraid not, thanks anyway :thumb: I've just had a belt through Google images again just in case I could find it but no luck. Wish I hadn't chucked out all my old mags years ago :wall: :lol: There are of course loads of fantastic motorsports photos but that is one that really made me think 'Wow!' when I saw it and it has stuck in my mind ever since.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

no?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> no?


No, sorry  I had a good long look for it some time ago online to no avail, and another quick look just now. I'll have another go tomorrow but I'm not holding out much hope  Mind you, memory is a funny old thing, and what at the time seemed like a brilliant shot to me, might now not seem so special :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol if you find it, i really want to see it now lol.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> lol if you find it, i really want to see it now lol.


Oh you'll be seeing it, don't worry about that :lol: After all this build up and effort, if I find it I'll be dragging people in off the street to show them it I can tell you :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Take a look at Darren Heath, some very good stuff.

http://www.darrenheath.com/


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Take a look at Darren Heath, some very good stuff.
> 
> http://www.darrenheath.com/


Thanks for posting that, good stuff indeed :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

There was a great picture on here a while back, taken at brands hatch (I think)...and it was of the down hill section of the track in the back ground, and a just a boy sitting next to a fence....just waiting, just watching it seemed, for the racing to start...

I don't know what makes a great photo, but I really liked that one...

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Get that Buckas chap to post up some of his old Rally shots, they are awesome.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is my effort at a motor sport pic

I used to race ski's and this is my mate on his GP1300


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Awsome pic captures the speed very well.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Awsome pic captures the speed very well.


He is flat out @ around 60 mph i couldnt believe it came out so well.. i was ony using my Panasonic TZ5


----------

